# Steel Ball Coating?



## Dubroq (Jun 16, 2021)

So I ordered some steel shot and it came with a shipping lubricant coating. What is the best practice for (I'm assuming) washing them? 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

I use dish soap and water. If it's bad I have used brake cleaner

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

You can just keep it on there and rub it off with a cloth before use. Keeps the whole batch from rusting. Or yeah Dawn dish soap and water will take it right off. I bought about 2,000 5/16 steelies and actually sprayed a little Balistol down in the jar I keep them in just to keep the rust away. When it comes to steel, oil is your friend. They do go a little overboard with that shipping oil though. I think if they come from overseas it helps a lot. That and for shelf life. Whenever I get a tool from overseas the first thing I do is clean that crap off and just put a light machine oil on it.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Stankard757 said:


> I use dish soap and water. If it's bad I have used brake cleaner
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Holy crap that must have been bad!!


----------

